# Indianapolis downtown good account needs service



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

No funny business here. I hate to give up this account. It is bid yearly and has remained the same for 3 seasons. They push at 2" and salt every time its pushed. They pay fair and quickly. It is a local non for profit mission center. I cannot take care of them this year because of a multi year contract I could not give up. Please contact me through email

[email protected]

It is 5 lots in mainly the downtown indy area. I did it last year with a full size f250 but it would actually be easier with a smaller rig. Its tight and there are often cars in the lots. They need reasonably prompt service. I normally pushed in the thick of the storm with one more clean up push when it stopped. it was easy to fit other small accounts in between. You should have a back up truck or contractor in case of breakdown. Insurance binder was requested each year before the contract would be signed. I never had any issues at all. Occasionally got a call to hit an area that maybe had cars when pushed and while I could have charged extra I rarely did because I though it was very fair as is. i am willing to share basics but would want to talk to property management before giving specifics. They were good to me and are good people and I just want to see them taken care of. I am not looking for any money.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Nobody on this? Its a good account. Especially for someone who has some odds and ends but not a great main account. 

it carried me my first couple years pushing snow. They are willing to work with a newbie as long as your a problem solver (get it done) and insured. Again I get very little contact short of a check and maybe a call to touch up an area a few times per winter. No complaints and the prop manager is great to work with.

Z


----------



## bakerproperty (Oct 18, 2013)

To bad I don't do anything DT no more..


----------



## streamsnow (Jan 24, 2013)

is it covered?


----------

